# ***Bowfinger Archery New Release - The Carbon Stalker Stabilizer***



## Bowfinger2.0

*CARBON STALKER STABILIZER*









Designed for the long haul hunter, that goes deep in the woods and hunts all day. 
When performance without the extra weight is what you need, the Carbon Stalker is the perfect combination.

-Four harmonic dampeners by BowJax
-Rigid carbon fiber tube
-CNC machined precision end caps
-Stainless steel stud
-Black anodizing protects against scratches and corrosion
-8 inches long
-5.5 ounces
-Retail Price: $59.95 









For More Information Visit:
W : www.BowfingerArchery.com
P : 615.952.5858


----------



## Bowfinger2.0

bump


----------



## Bowfinger2.0

bump


----------



## Bowfinger2.0

bump


----------



## Bowfinger2.0

*Need some last minute gift ideas?! We've got you covered!
Bowfinger has plenty of options for the bowhunter or 3D shooter!
*









We have plenty of options to choose from for the bowhunter and or 3D shooter you are shopping for; Camera Mounts, Arrow Rests, Stabilizers, Back Bars, Target Bars, Weights & Side Bar Mounts.

Visit us on the web to view all Bowfinger Products: www.BowfingerArchery.com

[All orders will be received by Christmas as we fill orders within 24 hours - Expedited shipping available, call or email for quote]


----------

